# For all the girls on APS......



## redbellybite (May 17, 2009)

javascript:void(0); 











Life only comes around once make sure you spend it with the right person....


Find a Guy .. who calls you beautiful instead of hot...
 

who calls you back when you hang up on him...
 

Who will stay awake just to watch you sleep...
 

Wait for the guy who ...kisses your forehead...
 

Who wants to show you off to the world when you are in your trackie dacks.....
 

Who holds your hand in front of his friends...
 

Who is constantly reminding you of how much he cares about you and how lucky he is to have you...
 

Who turns to his friends and says, ' That's her!!...


----------



## melgalea (May 17, 2009)

do those guys really exist. lol


----------



## FAY (May 17, 2009)

Yep, they do!


Calls you 'beautiful' when you know that you aren't, but to him you are....


----------



## Slateman (May 17, 2009)

Yep, that is me.


----------



## Earthling (May 17, 2009)

Now if I could only find a woman that good.......


----------



## Sel (May 17, 2009)

Thats creepy!!!

Think id go crazy lol


----------



## redbellybite (May 17, 2009)

Awww slateman .your missus must have a real catch then ....my hubby still loves me in my trackie dacks!!
He kisses my forehead ..and he stays awake watching me sleep only because he cant sleep cause I am snoring my head off (usually its the other way round but winter time I go to bed earlier then him lol)


----------



## boxhead (May 17, 2009)

most guys like that don't like girls .:lol:


----------



## Sel (May 17, 2009)

boxhead said:


> most guys like that don't like girls .:lol:



bahahaha so true


----------



## redbellybite (May 17, 2009)

boxhead said:


> most guys like that don't like girls .:lol:


 thats about right too...
My hubby is no sensitive new age guy ...he still carries his club around mumbling UGH UGH ...


----------



## daniel1234 (May 17, 2009)

Yeh Vic looks great in a pair of tracky dacks and steal caps


----------



## FAY (May 17, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Thats creepy!!!
> 
> Think id go crazy lol




No you wouldn't Sel.
When it is the 'right' person it isn't creepy.
'


----------



## FAY (May 17, 2009)

Slateman said:


> Yep, that is me.



I should think so!!
Your wife is absolutely gorgeous and only deserves the best!!!


----------



## Sel (May 17, 2009)

Ok Fay...ill believe you lol

But having someone watching me sleep sounds creepy lol


----------



## KingSirloin (May 17, 2009)

We do exist.


----------



## Nikki. (May 17, 2009)

I quite like this one - Find a Guy .. who calls you beautiful instead of hot...


: )


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (May 17, 2009)

Lies! No such thing!


----------



## serpenttongue (May 17, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Ok Fay...ill believe you lol
> 
> But having someone watching me sleep sounds creepy lol


 
Sounds caring and protective to me.


----------



## Hetty (May 17, 2009)

Sounds creepy to me too. I couldn't sleep if someone was watching me.


----------



## Sturdy (May 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Life only comes around once make sure you spend it with the right person....
> 
> 
> Find a Guy .. who calls you beautiful instead of hot... If at first you dont succeed buy her another beer
> ...




there my edit rbb heheheh


----------



## redbellybite (May 17, 2009)

AWWWWW Sturdy ...I can see why ravan loves you so much now ...


----------



## Tirilia (May 17, 2009)

Aw guess Im lucky then  My man is like that.. save for watching me sleep XD he usually conks out before I do


----------



## Sturdy (May 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> AWWWWW Sturdy ...I can see why ravan loves you so much now ...



heh i try,


----------



## itbites (May 17, 2009)

Nawwwww thats so adorable!
My partner is pretty much exactly like that! 

Anyone who can find a guy like that.. 
is one very lucky girl


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Life only comes around once make sure you spend it with the right person....
> 
> 
> Find a Guy .. who calls you beautiful instead of hot...Clearly not out of the closet yet
> ...


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2009)

Crikey, get this female mush off the site, harden up ladies and be happy with your choices, as poor as they may be.


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 17, 2009)

girls are so picky.


Will


----------



## Vixen (May 17, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> Who holds your hand in front of his friends... so you wont wonder off to spend more money


 
I DIED of laughter. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## grannieannie (May 17, 2009)

And girls, if you are like me, and your husband is 73 yrs old, and still does all those wonderful little things, then you'll really know how wonderful life can be.  I'm 58, Brian is 73 we've been together 20 yrs (married 18 and we are soul mates, best friends and even when he goes out for a day (he's retired of course) I miss him till he comes home. Love ain't just for the young.  We'll be doing our grocery shopping and he'll come up behind me and say.....hey lady, do you come here often, can I take you home with me.  He is sooooo funny, but to the rest of the world they just see a very quiet white bearded gentleman, they'd never guess what a romantic nut he really is. hee heee heee


----------



## Drazzy (May 17, 2009)

Sorry girls I am Taken


----------



## redbellybite (May 17, 2009)

for the men .....




When a girl is quiet ... millions of things are running in her mind.


When a girl is not arguing ... she is thinking deeply.


When a girl looks at you with eyes full of questions ... she is wondering how long you will be around.


When a girl answers ' I'm fine ' after a few seconds ... she is not at all fine.


When a girl stares at you ... she is wondering why you are lying.


When a girl lets you lay on her chest ... she is wishing for you to be hers forever.


When a girl wants to see you everyday... she wants to be yours forever....


When a girl says ' I love you ' ... she means it.


When a girl says ' I miss you ' ... no one in this world can miss you more
than that...
and when you give a girl a little crap ..
EXPECT A TON OF IT BACK!!!......just a little clue for you mere males


----------



## Sarah24 (May 17, 2009)

awwwww....thats sweet.....but the watchin me sleep thing would scare the crap outta me... :S
and BAHAHA sturdy.....ahh u make me laugh...lol


----------



## Lesa (May 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> thats about right too...
> My hubby is no sensitive new age guy ...he still carries his club around mumbling UGH UGH ...




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gpoleweski (May 17, 2009)

Yeah that's all well and good...But apparantly you have to do other stuff before doing any of that otherwise thay see you as some sort of weird perverted freak who they'll never talk to again.


----------



## Sel (May 17, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Sounds caring and protective to me.



Also sounds psychotic and possessive


----------



## Hooglabah (May 17, 2009)

i do all those thing for louise but she keeps putting herself down its really distressing. no matter how many times i tell her she beutiful shes so unhappy with how she looks. i dont get it at all how can sombody so amazingly gorgeous think so little of them selfs. she has everything as far as im concerend. and id be lost without her


----------



## gpoleweski (May 17, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> i do all those thing for louise but she keeps putting herself down its really distressing. no matter how many times i tell her she beutiful shes so unhappy with how she looks. i dont get it at all how can sombody so amazingly gorgeous think so little of them selfs. she has everything as far as im concerend. and id be lost without her



Pic or she's not real...Hah, that's just how alot of women are...or maybe she just thiks that if she's putting herself down, you'll love her more...But sounds like you love her enough.:?...I'll shutup


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 17, 2009)

Its getting all gooey on hear, i get enough goo when i clean out all the enclosures and when i tend to my sons Nappy ,i come to escape the goo but behold im being gooed from all directions


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2009)

My hubby is one of them, all except the trackie dacks line. He hates me wearing daggy, baggy trackies


----------



## redbellybite (May 17, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Its getting all gooey on hear, i get enough goo when i clean out all the enclosures and when i tend to my sons Nappy ,i come to escape the goo but behold im being gooed from all directions


 Well all I can say is "GOO GOO GOOOO GOO GOOOOOOOOOO":lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jessb (May 17, 2009)

yep, I've got one of those - except the trackie dack thing, he gently encourages me to stay in the house if I am looking particularly grotty!


----------



## Slateman (May 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Awww slateman .your missus must have a real catch then ....my hubby still loves me in my trackie dacks!!
> He kisses my forehead ..and he stays awake watching me sleep only because he cant sleep cause I am snoring my head off (usually its the other way round but winter time I go to bed earlier then him lol)



How nice.
After 20 years I am still in love. But this is normal if you pick the right one.


----------



## Sel (May 17, 2009)

Slatey, can we have a vomit emoticon?

:lol:


----------



## Slateman (May 17, 2009)

willia6 said:


> girls are so picky.
> 
> 
> Will



Lol willia, good opportunity to work on your self.


----------



## Slateman (May 17, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Slatey, can we have a vomit emoticon?
> 
> :lol:



Why not, we can use your photo. LOL.


----------



## mckellar007 (May 17, 2009)

i do exist!!

*jason waits for all the girls to line up.....*


----------



## Slateman (May 17, 2009)

one think for sure.
Most of women are usually unhappy if the guy is nice and deacent.
 They like to work on us to make us better. If we are already perfect, they don't have to much fun.


----------



## Sel (May 17, 2009)

hahahahaha

Fay is gunna ban u now, u do know your not allowed to bully people!!!!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 17, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> i do exist!!
> 
> *jason waits for all the girls to line up.....*


 
LOL - should I put up the velvet rope to control the line?


----------



## Dipcdame (May 17, 2009)

Hey Red, I agree, and I consider myself one of the luckiest ladies in the world, cause I found my guy who is JUST like that, and then some!!!!!! 
Guys like that do exist, not as much as we'd hope, but they are there, and if you're lucky enough to find one..... hang onto him with both hands girlfriends!!!!!!!Not wanting to sound soppy, but I fall for him every day I am with him, all over again each time I wake up and find him there next to me. Yup, I am one of the luckiest!


----------



## Lesa (May 17, 2009)

*Whatever you give a woman, she will make greater.*
*If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby.* 
*If you give her a house, she'll give you a home.* 
*If you give her food, she'll give you a meal.* 
*If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart.* 
*She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her.* 
*So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of ****.*


----------



## mckellar007 (May 17, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> LOL - should I put up the velvet rope to control the line?


 
your just sucking up to me because you wanna be first in line


----------



## FAY (May 17, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> i do all those thing for louise but she keeps putting herself down its really distressing. no matter how many times i tell her she beutiful shes so unhappy with how she looks. i dont get it at all how can sombody so amazingly gorgeous think so little of them selfs. she has everything as far as im concerend. and id be lost without her



It is something that takes a lifetime to overcome.
It is inbuilt in your head.....it is hard to convince yourself otherwise no matter what anyone else says. Hopefully in time and you being patient she will realise her worth and that she is a worthy person.


----------



## kakariki (May 17, 2009)

Says it all really, lol. Hey Sel, does this one work for you??


----------



## libbo (May 18, 2009)

*with a little training all men have potential!!*

my man is beautiful he makes me cups of tea when i'm frozen in bed, he gets out in the cold to make me one, he wakes me every morning to tell me he loves me b4 work (4am is a little early but it's nice i guess..lol) and tucks my feet in the blankets so i'm comfy, he's covered in tattoo's and is a bit of a punk guy but just shows don't judge a book by it's cover, saying that he still farts, burps, drinks all the milk and tells me at the last minute and i did catch him trying to wheel his chrome rims off his car up stairs claiming they would be safer in our spare bedroom then locked in the shed, NICE TRY HONEY BACK DOWN THEY GO , but he is my best friend and i love spending every day with him.


----------



## euphorion (May 18, 2009)

lol, ladies if you're not happy, MOVE ON! enough said


----------



## redbellybite (May 18, 2009)

Slateman said:


> Why not, we can use your photo. LOL.


 WOW slateman you are really comical ...I like that 
AWWW Sel your a tuff skinned girl ,stand back up brush yourself off ,and put them fighting oven mitts on .....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (May 18, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> And girls, if you are like me, and your husband is 73 yrs old, and still does all those wonderful little things, then you'll really know how wonderful life can be.  I'm 58, Brian is 73 we've been together 20 yrs (married 18 and we are soul mates, best friends and even when he goes out for a day (he's retired of course) I miss him till he comes home. Love ain't just for the young.  We'll be doing our grocery shopping and he'll come up behind me and say.....hey lady, do you come here often, can I take you home with me.  He is sooooo funny, but to the rest of the world they just see a very quiet white bearded gentleman, they'd never guess what a romantic nut he really is. hee heee heee




Thats soooooooo sweet! My Dad was like that with my Mum before he passed away (RIP)


----------



## Sturdy (May 18, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> for the men .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is my edit again rbb.....just a lil bit of monday humour


----------



## redbellybite (May 18, 2009)

STURDY ....LMAO ....you must be in touch with your feminine side to be able to come up with those answers ....most blokes would have stuck with the 'vacant lot' look and the expression of 'HUH?" on their faces


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2009)

My wife is adorable. I especially love the natural, just woken up, hairs a mess, wild look.

But when I tell her how adorable she is she rolls her eyes and mumbles.

My responce is to give her a hug and make coffee.


----------



## Slateman (May 18, 2009)

MzSel said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> Fay is gunna ban u now, u do know your not allowed to bully people!!!!



Dear Fay Please can you unban my account? I don't know what get in to me last night. I will newer upset Mz Sel again.
I will be good boy from now:cry:


----------



## woosang (May 18, 2009)

I have one of these


----------



## giggle (May 18, 2009)

Bah... good men dont exist... because 'real men' dont exist... just boys.  Boys that pretend they are good men then when their woman proves to love and genuinely care for them they get bored cause theres no challenge and stop treating them well and start cheating on them with their housemate but lie about it and continue to insist that they are in love with them for some weird reason. 
Oops did that sound too personal  LOL

Males just want to have their cake and eat it to... have a woman to cuddle up to when they couldnt be bothered going out and finding another woman... someone to take care of them and do everything for them and to be faithful to them while they run around the place cheated til their hearts content.  

Im dying to be proven wrong but it just hasnt happened for me. Im envious of you lucky girls that have found quality men.  Good work.


----------



## mark83 (May 18, 2009)

giggle said:


> Bah... good men dont exist... because 'real men' dont exist... just boys.  Boys that pretend they are good men then when their woman proves to love and genuinely care for them they get bored cause theres no challenge and stop treating them well and start cheating on them with their housemate but lie about it and continue to insist that they are in love with them for some weird reason.
> Oops did that sound too personal  LOL
> 
> Males just want to have their cake and eat it to... have a woman to cuddle up to when they couldnt be bothered going out and finding another woman... someone to take care of them and do everything for them and to be faithful to them while they run around the place cheated til their hearts content.
> ...


 


Wow. :shock:


----------



## vrhq08 (May 18, 2009)

i have one. well most of the time..unless its footy season


----------



## jessb (May 18, 2009)

mfreud said:


> Wow. :shock:


 
+1!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 18, 2009)

MzSel said:


> But having someone watching me sleep sounds creepy lol


 Agreed 100%!!!:shock::shock::shock:

The part about watching me sleep kinda put me off, oh well, GO US LONERS!!!!!


----------



## Tinky (May 18, 2009)

Your name is giggle and you come out with a bitter and twisted spray like that.

Gee. . . I would hate to meet your evil twin.


----------



## snake_boy (May 18, 2009)

lol nicely done studry


----------



## cockney red (May 18, 2009)

boxhead said:


> most guys like that don't like girls .:lol:


nuff said...pmsl.


----------



## cockney red (May 18, 2009)

giggle said:


> Bah... good men dont exist... because 'real men' dont exist... just boys.  Boys that pretend they are good men then when their woman proves to love and genuinely care for them they get bored cause theres no challenge and stop treating them well and start cheating on them with their housemate but lie about it and continue to insist that they are in love with them for some weird reason.
> Oops did that sound too personal  LOL
> 
> Males just want to have their cake and eat it to... have a woman to cuddle up to when they couldnt be bothered going out and finding another woman... someone to take care of them and do everything for them and to be faithful to them while they run around the place cheated til their hearts content.
> ...


don't get bitter and twisted, we're luvly.


----------



## tooninoz (May 18, 2009)

I feel old. My wife and I just live and love. No histrionics and drama. We must be outsiders


----------



## FAY (May 18, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Agreed 100%!!!:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> The part about watching me sleep kinda put me off, oh well, GO US LONERS!!!!!



Well Jordan, I hope that you are alone seeing you are only 11! LOL


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 18, 2009)

Tinky said:


> Your name is giggle and you come out with a bitter and twisted spray like that.
> .


 
You misread it, it is Gargoyle 

( i'm joking giggles  )


----------



## kakariki (May 18, 2009)




----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 18, 2009)

giggle said:


> Bah... good men dont exist... because 'real men' dont exist... just boys.  Boys that pretend they are good men then when their woman proves to love and genuinely care for them they get bored cause theres no challenge and stop treating them well and start cheating on them with their housemate but lie about it and continue to insist that they are in love with them for some weird reason.
> Oops did that sound too personal  LOL
> 
> Males just want to have their cake and eat it to... have a woman to cuddle up to when they couldnt be bothered going out and finding another woman... someone to take care of them and do everything for them and to be faithful to them while they run around the place cheated til their hearts content.
> ...


 

Dear Giggles please change your attractant as the one you are using is obviously Wrong..
men are like women They are all different, unique...............................................................


----------



## Recharge (May 18, 2009)

yep, all men are bastards, and women made us this way


----------



## channi (May 19, 2009)

I Love my man and he does all these things except watching me sleep, my sons treat me with so much love and respect as well, I really enjoy the differences between males and females emotionally and intellectually. 
For all you ladies who haven't met this guy it's because people will treat you how you let them treat you if they are rubbish put them out on the curb where they belong instead of hanging around believing they will change. Any man who is really in love will treat you like gold.


----------



## Slateman (May 19, 2009)

giggle said:


> Bah... good men dont exist... because 'real men' dont exist... just boys.  Boys that pretend they are good men then when their woman proves to love and genuinely care for them they get bored cause theres no challenge and stop treating them well and start cheating on them with their housemate but lie about it and continue to insist that they are in love with them for some weird reason.
> Oops did that sound too personal  LOL
> 
> Males just want to have their cake and eat it to... have a woman to cuddle up to when they couldnt be bothered going out and finding another woman... someone to take care of them and do everything for them and to be faithful to them while they run around the place cheated til their hearts content.
> ...



I feel sorry for you, not to met right person yet. 
When I red your comment, it would scare me away.


----------



## WombleHerp (May 19, 2009)

My man is like that. He is very kind, loving etc AND he is handsome too  weve been best friends for at least 4 years before we started dating, so we really know, love, and care for each other. We officially started dating on 24th July last year, so only a couple of months till our year anniversary  its exciting.

Nat x


----------



## Slateman (May 19, 2009)

There is lot of tough and rough women out there this days. I am glad that my dating days are over.


----------



## Chris1 (May 19, 2009)

i think i'd slap someone if i caught him watching me sleep,...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 19, 2009)

Slateman said:


> There is lot of tough and rough women out there this days. .


 
We haven't heard from Sextalina for a while?? Is she still around??


----------



## ScaleLover (May 31, 2009)

Ok, I don't get this. I AM one of these guys (except for the watching her sleep thing). I used to give all of my girls loads of love, affection and cuddles but after a while they started getting suspicious and were like "Ok, what do you want?", "What did you do this time?" or my personal favorite "Are you just doing this to get laid?". Either that or they accused me of being clingy. :evil: Grr, I hate that. Us guys can't win. We get moaned at for not being loving enough, and when we do try to be more caring we must have some ulterior motive. Lighten up a bit ladies!

Luckily I have found a beautiful girl that appreciates my affection and cuddles. We love each other very much and I remind myself everyday how lucky I am to have her.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 31, 2009)

rbb that fits me perfect


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 31, 2009)

I'll be that guy when girls stop being so crazy and insecure


----------



## Recharge (May 31, 2009)

it's always the girls that are the crazy ones eh Jonno?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 31, 2009)

Always mate...if they aren't crazy, they've got baggage...and if you're unlucky, they come with both at the same time!


----------



## euphorion (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> i think i'd slap someone if i caught him watching me sleep,...



roffle.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> javascript:void(0);
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you've successfully described a serial stalker who probably hangs around local womens tennis clubs sporting nothing more than a pair of fluoro leg warmers and a cheesy grin  No NORMAL man would act like this! :lol:


----------



## FAY (Jun 1, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Always mate...if they aren't crazy, they've got baggage...and if you're unlucky, they come with both at the same time![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Bhahahaha what a load of rot!
> ...


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 1, 2009)

well said faysee ..moosey ,I can relate to the caveman..although he has turned softer in his maturing years ...over all he still likes to grunt and ugh at almost anything but his baby girls only have top say the word 'daddy" and he crumbles ....


----------



## slim6y (Jun 1, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> javascript:void(0);
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, in all fairness - I believe in equality - so the female in the relationship should also live up to these expectations too.

But I don't need to gloat how wonderful I am - haha... Just ask my ex (haha)!


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 1, 2009)

beautiful lasts a life time to the beholder....hot as we all know GOES AWAY .....my hubby is beautiful to me and vice versa but I am not gonna kid myself that he or myself are HOTTIES ....watching when your asleep is sweet and romantic in the beginning...and 20 odd years down the track when you do notice that he dribbles on the pillow, makes scrunchy faces and snores is hell funny ..especially when you take pictures of him and send it to your friends


----------



## moo16 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ha ha have laughed at all the replies on here..we have been married 27 years and have NEVER had an argument..honest..we are still crazy about each other..my man is the best and I'm a very lucky girl


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2009)

moo16 said:


> Ha ha have laughed at all the replies on here..we have been married 27 years and have NEVER had an argument..honest..we are still crazy about each other..my man is the best and I'm a very lucky girl



I find that impossible to believe. Is he posted overseas or something? :lol:


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 1, 2009)

No NORMAL man would act like this! :lol:[/QUOTE]

ahyes mooose this is a correct statement .But isnt it amazing what love does to the hardest of men


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2009)

Especially guys in prison :lol:


----------



## Danielle-S (Jun 2, 2009)

My DH bought me flowers on Sunday. It was so unexpected, so I asked what prompted him to buy them. 
His reply........"they were reduced":shock::shock::shock:

They are beautiful flowers though, and who am I to refuse any gift


----------



## zoolander (Jun 2, 2009)

channi said:


> I Love my man and he does all these things except watching me sleep


 

how do you know???

or are you just saying that 'cause everyone else says it's creepy?


----------



## slim6y (Jun 3, 2009)

zoolander said:


> how do you know???
> 
> or are you just saying that 'cause everyone else says it's creepy?



Or is it because she's watching him sleep.... creeeeeeepy.....

:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jun 3, 2009)

Danielle-S said:


> My DH bought me flowers on Sunday. It was so unexpected, so I asked what prompted him to buy them.
> His reply........"they were reduced":shock::shock::shock:
> 
> They are beautiful flowers though, and who am I to refuse any gift



A redhead and a blonde were walking past the florist when the red head saw her boyfriend in the shop.
” Oh No! she says to the blonde, don’t tell me he is in there buying me flowers again”
“Why” said the blonde, ” I would say that is a rather nice thing to do”
” Whenever he does that, I end up lying on my back with my legs in the air for a week” said the redhead.
“Oh dear, that's terrible, we just use a vase....”


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 3, 2009)

Not all of us BLONDES are dumb ...this one is a classic 
*Last year I replaced all the windows in my house with that expensive double-pane energy efficient kind, and today, I got a call from the contractor who installed them. He was complaining that the work had been completed a whole year ago and I still hadn't paid for them. Hellloooo,...........just because I'm blonde doesn't mean that I am automatically stupid. So, I told him just what his fast talking sales guy had told me last year, that in ONE YEAR these windows would pay for themselves! Helllooooo? It's been a year! I told him. There was only silence at the other end of the line, so I finally just hung up. He never called back. I bet he felt like an idiot.*


----------

